# Honest Farmington Report



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Friday 12-11

I left the boat home and did a lot of walking today. My feet are blistered and my shoulders are sore from carrying my decoys and shotgun. Anyone who walks the Turpin dike to the 6th bridge knows what I am talking about. I read a lot of posts on ice conditions on different sites and now I am going to give it to you straight...........

Unit 1 is mostly ice free, a lot of ducks on the rest area. Unit 2 is mostly open, didn't see many ducks using it. Turpin is open out to the 3rd bridge, from there the channel is open to the 4th bridge where there is thin ice all the way out. There were boats all the way to the end of Turpin, and boats going pretty much anywhere they wanted in the remaining ice. The water is low and boats were struggling between the 5th and 6th bridge. (outside the channel) The downside is there are not many birds out on Turpin. You will be hard pressed to find ice thick enough to walk on anywhere at Farmington. 

I know some guys will be all butt hurt over this internet scouting report, but I sure as hell wouldn't have left my boat home today if I hadn't of read all the bull$hit reports from various sites.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Did you hunt? Kill anything?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Did you hunt? Kill anything?


Well I had a gun with me, but no I didn't use it today. I didn't see any ducks other than a couple of buffleheads on Turpin. There were a few shots today, but not many people out there. It was more of a scouting trip than anything.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

BRBR Update:

We drove the loop today and didn't see any open water except around the water control dams. We didn't get out to see how thick the ice was but it looked thick. No boats on Unit 1a or anywhere on unit 2. I don't see how you could launch. They are dropping the water levels and flows going out to the GSL are high. I am not sure how far the flows are open, as we didn't go out there. Unit 3 is frozen solid. On our drive, we saw about 12 ducks and some geese in the Bear River Club.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> Well I had a gun with me, but no I didn't use it today. I didn't see any ducks other than a couple of buffleheads on Turpin. There were a few shots today, but not many people out there. It was more of a scouting trip than anything.


My buddy was out yesterday and never fired a shot.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I know where all the boats will be tomorrow!!!!!  But this freeze and thaw stuff is a pain, makes it tough. but looks like things will be locked up tight next weekend.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Probably time to hunt chukars. At least I know where to look.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

OB still locked up as of this morning too. Able to launch in the canals, but no where to go!


----------



## WTRFWLN (Dec 12, 2012)

Saturday at BRBR was pretty good if you want to shoot Golden Eyes and a few Mallards.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

WTRFWLN said:


> Saturday at BRBR was pretty good if you want to shoot Golden Eyes and a few Mallards.
> View attachment 77522


You know, I had a feeling to go back out there but didn't. I'm guessing that's the last good shoot of the season out there due to this weather we're having.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If anyone is planning on hunting FB in the next few days, keep in mind you will need a 4x4 on those roads. 20" of snow, and a few 4x4's stuck this morning. A few ducks on unit 1 but not a lot of shooting going on anywhere. The ice is coming back now on all units. There were 2 boats out on Turpin. They broke ice at the ramp, not my cup of tea. I left the boat home, not many options now.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> If anyone is planning on hunting FB in the next few days, keep in mind you will need a 4x4 on those roads. 20" of snow, and a few 4x4's stuck this morning. A few ducks on unit 1 but not a lot of shooting going on anywhere. The ice is coming back now on all units. There were 2 boats out on Turpin. They broke ice at the ramp, not my cup of tea. I left the boat home, not many options now.


:shock: 20 inches, really??? Thanks for the update. I was thinking about trying to sneak out there tomorrow afternoon, but I'm sure my 2WD Dodge wouldn't stand a chance. I guess I'll just stay home and study like a responsible student. _/O


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> You know, I had a feeling to go back out there but didn't. I'm guessing that's the last good shoot of the season out there due to this weather we're having.


I to was out there Saturday morning definitely any hunters fair share of golden eyes and mallards now that the weather is changing its time to hit up the spots that are only good after the freeze up


----------



## PHall (Oct 12, 2013)

I was one of the dummies who headed out Monday AM in the storm. One boat on turpin, one other car in the lot, and one truck at each of the dikes heading east. I missed 2 birds, the boaters said they made it past bridge 5, but that has likely changed in the last few days. Friend went out on unit 1 today and said alot of the ice wasn't stable enough to stand on. I'm hoping to get out for at least a few more hunts. At least the skiing is really good right now.


----------

